# NASA laugh



## corazon (Oct 26, 2005)

When NASA first started sending up astronauts, they quickly discovered that ballpoint pens would not work in zero gravity. 

To combat the problem, NASA scientists spent a decade and $12 billion to develop a pen that writes in zero gravity, upside down, underwater, on almost any surface including glass and at temperatures ranging from below freezing to 300 C. 

The Russians used a pencil.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 26, 2005)

*I don't know whether to laugh or cry. We all could have been millionaires if they had passed that money around.*


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 26, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *I don't know whether to laugh or cry. We all could have been millionaires if they had passed that money around.*


Isn't that true! but let's face it when was the last time a major (government) organization gave us a handful of cash?  When I hear stories like this I think, wow - that money could have helped thousands or even millions or people who are in need of assistance around the world. I strongly believe that extreme poverty could be eliminated from the planet if only so much food and more over money was not wasted on frivilous, pointless or dumb things.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Oct 26, 2005)

Yikes!  Why didn't they just use crayons?  lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2005)

I say "urban legend" and not truth in this one.  JMHO


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 27, 2005)

This is an "Urban Myth"!!! The Fisher Pen Company developed the "Space Pen" in competition for a contract with NASA for a finished product against several other pen companies. You can still buy them for about $20.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.snopes.com/business/genius/spacepen.asp
Though this isn't true, too many other ridiculous things are.
Isnt' sad though that our world is too interested in advanced technology than in everyday things like crime, disease and other stuff?


----------



## hellschef (Oct 29, 2005)

WHILE THE PEN WASN'T TRUE, FUNNY THO, LETS NOT FORGET THE VERY REAL $500 SCREW DRIVERS AND THOUSAND DOLLAR TOILET SEATS MY FELLOW AMERICANS. AH TO BE ABLE TO BID ON A CATERING JOB AT THE PENTAGON!


----------



## hellschef (Oct 29, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> When NASA first started sending up astronauts, they quickly discovered that ballpoint pens would not work in zero gravity.
> 
> To combat the problem, NASA scientists spent a decade and $12 billion to develop a pen that writes in zero gravity, upside down, underwater, on almost any surface including glass and at temperatures ranging from below freezing to 300 C.
> 
> The Russians used a pencil.


 
SAME ONE FOR OVER A DECADE.  HEE HEE


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 30, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> This is an "Urban Myth"!!! The Fisher Pen Company developed the "Space Pen" in competition for a contract with NASA for a finished product against several other pen companies. You can still buy them for about $20.


 

I better pick one of these up Michael, There have been people who called me a Space Cadet ! By Now I have to have made Captain !


----------

